# External audio player triggered by prop controller



## caia326 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm putting on my first haunt this year and I'm trying to understand how I could trigger audio from a prop controller such as the PicoBoo Jr. along with another item (solenoid or motor). Do you guys have any recommendations on how to achieve this?

The effect I'm shooting for is to have a human prop lying on an operating table and once the guest walks through the beam sensor the prop would sit up via piston hidden under him on the table and scream in pain.

Is it possible to chain items together on the output of a prop controller? Since I want the 2 actions to happen at the same time I was thinking I might be able to get away with using a single output controller like the PicoBoo One.

Any info would be awesome and I would really appreciate it! This place is awesome and is going to be the reason I stay broke for a long time!


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

There are a number of products that can be triggered by a prop controller. I have used players by this company http://www.mdfly.com/audio/
The product that I have used is one of their older items. I use it in this prop.




.

I have also used this item.
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/FTDI/VMUSIC3/?qs=Mbo4m7TrsANgTlmYqrKHgQ==
I think the the mdfly product was easier to use.


----------



## caia326 (Sep 17, 2014)

time2dive said:


> There are a number of products that can be triggered by a prop controller. I have used players by this company http://www.mdfly.com/audio/
> The product that I have used is one of their older items. I use it in this prop.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that was pretty cool. Thanks for the link, I've been looking at similar items but I'm not 100% sure how to wire them up. Do you have a particular model you recommend?


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I just purchased one of these to experiment with.

http://www.mdfly.com/products/sd-card-mp3-player-board-v2-0.html It appears to be able to be controlled by a Prop1 directly.


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

As a down-and-dirty trick, I've used solid state relays (ie, efx-tek's RC-4 board + SSR) to control the power to powered speakers. If you run an MP3 player with an audio file on loop, it's always playing but will only be heard when the speakers are on. Works for applications where it's not necessary to start at the beginning of the audio file - like demonic laughter, thunder, barking dogs, etc.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

^^^^This^^^^^ I was about to say the same thing. I use an MP3 player that plays my audio track on a loop. Whenever the prop is triggered it turns the power on to the speakers. You could even run one of the leads of the speaker wire through the relay switch if you wanted to leave the powered speakers on all the time.


----------

